
The Ultra-Wealthy Who Argue That They Should Be Paying Higher Taxes - mitchbob
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2020/01/06/the-ultra-wealthy-who-argue-that-they-should-be-paying-higher-taxes
======
DamnYuppie
That fact they they do that is nothing but hollow virtue signaling. There is
absolutely nothing stoping them from paying the IRS any additional amount of
money they want. If they really mean and prove it all they have to do is write
a check.

------
acconrad
> _Revolutions, like bankruptcies, come gradually, and then suddenly. One day,
> somebody sets himself on fire, then thousands of people are in the streets,
> and before you know it, the country is burning. And then there’s no time for
> us to get to the airport and jump on our Gulfstream Vs and fly to New
> Zealand._

I recently read about the French Revolution. I can't help but wonder if
history is repeating itself.

